
Scientist wins prize for 'virtual water' - chaostheory
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23708265/
======
noonespecial
This is a little bit bogus as water seems to be treated like oil for the
purpose of scaremongering in the article. Unlike oil, water is a _closed_
system. The 2400 liters the article claims you use when you eat hamburger is
does not vanish from the earth forever, rather it goes around again.

I think its a bit dishonest to use this scientists formula together with
predictions about water shortages in coming decades in order to illicit a fear
response. There is plenty of water, go have a hamburger.

